
Important Women in CS Who Aren't Grace Hopper (2018) - severine
https://hillelwayne.com/important-women-in-cs/
======
drfuchs
No, Latanya Sweeney has absolutely nothing to do with Differential Privacy.
The author seems to have confused her with Cynthia Dwork.

------
iforgotmyaka
I cannot cite 12 men who technically inflenced the history of computer
science.

Top of mind, I have Alan Turing, Dennis Richie, Bjarne Sroustrup, Richard
Stallman and Linus Torvald.

And yes, for the women, I have the three that the author does not want to hear
about.

Maybe it's time to stop being paranoid.

------
arexxbifs
Needs more Adele Goldberg.

------
merricksb
Discussed 5 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22304603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22304603)
(232 points/61 comments)

------
interfixus
" _Sophie Wilson - Designed the ARM instruction set_ "

This is disingenuous. Sophie Wilson was Roger Wilson and unquestionably a man
in the early eighties when that work was done.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Sophie Wilson was Roger Wilson and unquestionably a man in the early
> eighties when that work was done.

That someone had not yet gone public with a transgender identity does not
support this description.

------
underdeserver
Also missing Éva Tardos, former dean of CS at Cornell who wrote Algorithm
Design and did significant research on propagation in social networks.

------
Jugurtha
Sandy Lerner, co-founder of Cisco systems. (for memo)

------
aspenmayer
No Ada Lovelace? For shame. Or is this contemporary women? Seems like a major
oversight.

> Augusta Ada King, Countess of Lovelace (née Byron; 10 December 1815 – 27
> November 1852) was an English mathematician and writer, chiefly known for
> her work on Charles Babbage's proposed mechanical general-purpose computer,
> the Analytical Engine. She was the first to recognise that the machine had
> applications beyond pure calculation, and published the first algorithm
> intended to be carried out by such a machine. As a result, she is widely
> regarded as the first to recognise the full potential of computers and one
> of the first computer programmers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace)

~~~
xwvvvvwx
The very first sentance of the post is: "I’m tired of hearing about Grace
Hopper, Margaret Hamilton, and Ada Lovelace."

~~~
aspenmayer
Well I’m not tired of it. She deserved a bullet point, and so did Grace
Hopper. You don’t have to exclude potentially the most influential people in
the entire field, man _or_ woman, just to prove a point that other women also
are majorly changing the world in other ways or disciplines. It’s two more
bullet points. Come on.

Feels like an excuse for a clickbait headline. The post is good! Good content
doesn’t always speak loudly enough, unfortunately, so clickbait titles are the
metric becoming a target.

~~~
globular-toast
The extent of Ada Lovelace's contribution is unclear. There is a strong bias
towards embellishing a nice story ("the first programmer was female"). There's
evidence that many of "her" programs were actually written by Babbage.

~~~
aspenmayer
I never said she was the first, but I don’t disagree. She was still in the
room when it happened, and she published her findings. Kind of a big deal for
a woman of her time.

> According to what Lovelace’s biographer Betty Alexandra Toole, author of
> Ada, The Enchantress of Numbers: Poetical Science (Strawberry Press, 1998)
> explained to OpenMind, “she saw what Babbage did not see: the machine might
> work on other things beside numbers, e.g. symbols.” For Swade, Lovelace was
> “remarkably visionary” and “saw the reach of computers extending beyond
> mathematics into life and science.” Woolley recalls the fact that Lovelace
> noticed how the punch card system of Babbage’s machine was similar to that
> of the complex looms of the time.” When she observed that ‘the Analytical
> Engine weaves algebraic patterns just as the Jacquard loom weaves flowers
> and leaves’, she showed what imagination could reveal that mathematics alone
> could not.”

[https://www.bbvaopenmind.com/en/technology/visionaries/ada-l...](https://www.bbvaopenmind.com/en/technology/visionaries/ada-
lovelace-original-and-visionary-but-no-programmer/)

~~~
globular-toast
Well she was an extremely privileged woman. Same with Grace Hopper. They both
had unique access to one-of-a-kind equipment at the time. So you're really not
saying much more than she was in a unique position in history. Being important
to computer science and just "being along for the ride" are two different
things. The difference with Grace Hopper is that she very clearly made
contributions that still affect us to this day. It's not so clear when it
comes to Lovelace.

